# What is the format hhttp used for?



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I just noticed it with the extra H in it today. Anyone know what the purpose/use of it is?

Thanks
John


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

That would be for the hyperactive hypertext transfer protocol!! I don't know....


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

LOL


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Bad typing? Tried this link and got here,

hhttp://forums.techguy.org/

When I cut and paste into the address bar, IE removes the first h.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

If you search Google.com for it, there are plenty of references to it, but none to the purpose. 

John


----------

